# Inseminated Today and have a question or two!*



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I expected after insemination today to be told to test in 2 weeks time but was told 3 weeks time from my ovulation drug which was yesterday - anyone told similiar? 

also

Our clinic told us today that we should do some bms tomorrow also - anyone else told that too ?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

I can't help with the 3 weeks till testing I haven't heard that before, was your cycle medicated? maybe some of the meds you took would effect the result so they want you to wait till they are out of your system  

As for BMS we were always told to go home and have plenty that night and next day but never really felt like it after being basted.

Good luck for this cycle    

Donna xx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Donna Taylor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't help with the 3 weeks till testing I haven't heard that before, was your cycle medicated? maybe some of the meds you took would effect the result so they want you to wait till they are out of your system
> 
> ...


They did say the thought the meds would show a false positive till they were out of system so maybe thats why x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya 

Its normally 2 weeks from basting,never heard of three weeks before.

And BMS can only help if you feel like it.

Good luck xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there,
I have only ever heard of two weeks after too - I think that the hcg jab is what would cause a false positive and that stays in your system for two weeks.  As for BMS if you feel like it I would go for it - I dont suppose it could do any harm  
Good luck for testing in two/three weeks time  
love and luck
Helly
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

We were told to test 17 days after basting.  We were also told that BMS would be a good idea although I didn't feel like it as I had a few cramps and was a little uncomfortable so we didn't do it.

Good luck, sending lots of     for your 2/3 week wait and for testing.

Jane xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

I have always been told to test after 2 weeks as well, but I guess like others have said this maybe due to the drugs your on, if your unsure give them a call I am sure that they would be happy to explain this for you  

good luck lets hope you get a BFP at the end!!

Emma xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

Ive only ever heard of  2 weeks aswell.
As for the BMS, we were advised to have it same day as basting and the day after. if you feel like it then go for it. if not then thats fine to. they just say that to give you the best chance of catching the egg.
good luck to you

eimer


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

At my Cons clinic it's now 17 days after insem although when I was told to test it was 15 days. There is a chance that the HCG could still be in your system depending on how strong a dose you have taken or if you are taking small doses instead of cyclogest along the way. 

As for BMS we did the deed on the same day for my 1st iui & the morning after for my 2nd one. It just maximises the chances of sperm being in the right place at the right time - that way you'll never know if it was the IUI or a natural BFP. For me it's nice to think it COULD have been a natural one


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

i was told 17 days


----------



## zensam (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Wiccan lady

I have just had my first IUI and was told to test after 14 days. I did a test today (day 14) and found it was a BFN  . We had had 4 follies of varying sizes and thought we were in with a good chance. That is very interesting that you were told to test after 3 weeks from insemination. 

We were also told not to have BMS after insemination as this would increase the chance of having multiple pregnancies.

Good luck, Here hoping for your BFP    

zensam


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi zensam

Just wanted to say really sorry for your BFN. I know how you feel. WE were so full of hope for our first IUI only for it to end in a BFN. on the 2ww with my 2nd IUI at the mo.

best wishes to you for any further tx you have

eimer x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

I had my second IUI yesterday and was told to test 18dpiui. I'm sure I won't be able to wait that long... - Good luck to us all!


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

I would still test at 2wks..... Good luck either way.... x x


----------

